# What's on your setup



## RYD4 (19 Juin 2015)

Bonjour tout le monde, 
je suis nouveau et j'ai eu l'idée de cette discission il y a un petit moment en lisant la discussion sur laquelle on présente ce qu'il y a sur le bureau de son mac. Mon idée est presque pareil à la différence près que cette fois-ci le but est de montrer ce qu'il y a sur notre bureau. 
Voice donc le mien:



Le bureau est le modèle "Galant" de chez ikea. Le clavier est le clavier sans fil apple, la souris est une Mad Cat Rat 9. L'iMac ( 27 pouces, late 2013 ) et l'écran Samsung ( 24 pouces, aucune idée de la référence ), les harman/kardon soundsticks 3, le socle de rechargement sans fil qi, les deux disques durs portables ainsi que le récepteur/chargeur de la souris sont posés sur des étagères murales de chez ikea. Pour finir un bandeau de led est présent derrière l'iMac et sous l'étagère. 
Et le cable management:



Rien à dire de très spécial de ce côté là. Les fils sont mit dans un "signum" de chez ikea ( encore eux ! ). Sinon j'aimerai trouver une solution plus élégante pour faire passer les fils du caisson de basse. 

A vous !


----------



## aCLR (1 Juillet 2015)

RYD4 a dit:


> A vous !


Bah tu peux retourner poster ton bureau sur le sujet dédié


----------

